# Aimpoint Micro variant powered by AAA



## 104TN (Aug 6, 2016)

"Said to be a downsized M4 with T2 capabilities, the battery choice is to make logistics easier on agencies like DSS which operate in remote locations and may have difficulty sourcing the 2032 battery."


Pic and info. from Soldiersystems.net. More @ A New Aimpoint AAA Powered Micro Variant? - Soldier Systems Daily

It'll be interesting to see if these make it to the public and how they'll stack up price-wise vs Trijicon's MRO if they do.

While I love the MRO, a high-quality RDS that can run off AAAs is pretty high on my want list (especially now that I've replaced my Surefire Millennium lights with Streamlight ProTacs).


----------



## The Hate Ape (Aug 16, 2016)

Common Batteries = Common Battery Life


----------



## 104TN (Aug 16, 2016)

The Hate Ape said:


> Common Batteries = Common Battery Life


Ehh. I'd imagine with an RDS the battery life would mostly depend on the intensity setting of the sight. Going back to the ProTac light, Streamlight advertises 1.75hrs on high using a CR123A and 4.5hrs using a AA lithium battery. 

The real difference is output on high (350 lumens vs 150 lumens). The ideal solution would be if this new optic could use both battery types. For my part, I just like knowing I'll always be able to scrounge AA & AAA batteries in a pinch.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Aug 16, 2016)

For something like a tac sight for fast target acquisition, primary arms makes a stellar dot sight that lasts est 10yrs for a continuous on.

2moa rating


----------



## 104TN (Aug 16, 2016)

The Hate Ape said:


> For something like a tac sight for fast target acquisition, primary arms makes a stellar dot sight that lasts est 10yrs for a continuous on.
> 
> 2moa rating



Any idea about quality? I went the the process of buying and returning 2X TRS-25s before giving up on Bushnell. I've been looking at the new Vortex SPARC AR because of their price and Vortex's warranty, but can't find anyone that has actually run one and don't want to be the guinea pig.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Aug 17, 2016)

Quality is great, I have two of them. One, formerly on a KSG now moved onto a FAL.

The other sits on a lever action 45-70


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 17, 2016)

The Hate Ape said:


> Common Batteries = Common Battery Life



You know you can get lithium batteries of basically every size, which is something I leveraged back in the day as a teenager for just my damn walkman....


----------



## The Hate Ape (Aug 17, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> You know you can get lithium batteries of basically every size, which is something I leveraged back in the day as a teenager for just my damn walkman....



I'm not saying the battery dictates effectiveness in absolutes, I'm saying it dictates what optic I will purchase.


----------

